# Cryptorchidism



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm just wondering... your vet is talking about his risk of testicular cancer... <- But in theory, if you have them removed at a more appropriate time (12 to 18 months), then that should prevent or cut down on his chances of developing testicular cancer, I'd think. Right?  

FWIW - there are studies which feel that neutering _too early_ (before 18 months) can add to the risk of your dog getting other types of cancer.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You can wait until 12-15 months to neuter. There isn't a problem waiting until he is fully developed. 

Here is an article by Rhonda Hovan of Faera Goldens, a leading source on the subject:



> Males with one or more testicles located in the abdomen (cryptorchidism) are at
> high risk for testicular cancer and should be neutered prior to 15 months of age,
> which eliminates this risk. It is not necessary to neuter these dogs prior to sexually
> maturity to avoid testicular cancer. Testicular cancer is rare (less than ½ of 1%) in
> dogs with both testicles normally descended into the scrotum.


http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2...her_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Megora. I think he just mentioned that because they are not descended. 

This link lists some of the risks involved with the condition -- there are some explicit photos so if anyone on here has a sensitive stomach, perhaps they aren't for you. You have to go down the page a ways to get to the possible complications of cryptorchidism. Besides testicular cancer, the link discusses testicular torsion (twisting), male feminising syndrome caused by some cancers, bone marrow hypoplasia and pancytopenia - estrogen toxicity -- also caused by some cancers, and excessive testosterone production -- again -- a possible complication of some cancerous tumors. The site also lists some behavioral issues which could possibly result.

Cryptorchidism and Undescended Testicles - all you need to know.


Now, I'm no vet and am just asking for opinions because others' experiences are important to consider when trying to make the right decision.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> You can wait until 12-15 months to neuter. There isn't a problem waiting until he is fully developed.
> 
> Here is an article by Rhonda Hovan of Faera Goldens, a leading source on the subject:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've not read the entire article yet -- but did a "find" search on the word testicles and found this:

"Males with one or more testicles located in the abdomen (cryptorchidism) are at 
high risk for testicular cancer and should be neutered prior to 15 months of age, 
which eliminates this risk. It is not necessary to neuter these dogs prior to sexually 
maturity to avoid testicular cancer. Testicular cancer is rare (less than ½ of 1%) in 
dogs with both testicles normally descended into the scrotum. "

That's reassuring to read. I will take a more in depth look at the article.

From what I've looked at so far in the article, it seems about a year old is the recommendation...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh and one more question for any breeders out there: Do you think I should let my breeder know? I don't want her to think I'm being a pain in the butt and certainly don't expect anything from her because of this, but I did read it's hereditary and she may want to know right?

I also read it's a rare condition in Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> Thanks Megora. I think he just mentioned that because they are not descended.


 
:doh: I read your question and jumped to the conclusion he gave you the same testicular cancer speech mine did while pushing for neutering at 5 months. I see the point the vet was getting after now... 

As another dog owner, definitely the info you and CarolinaCasey posted is concerning. I have no advice other than probably... I would probably ask the vet about the risks if you waited until 12 months, or waited until 8 months at least. 

Or ask what the difference is between neutering at 6 months and neutering at 12 months. 

Good luck - I do hope that he's just late. I imagine that happens with dogs? <- It happened with our cat anyway. Our vet didn't want to neuter him until his thingies descended. And we couldn't _wait_ to arrange for his operation. He was about four or five months old, best vet estimate.

Yes, I'd definitely discuss with your breeder.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a GSD that had one testicle that did not drop. My vet wanted me to wait a year before neutering to give it time to drop on its own. Usually she pushed people to neuter before a 6 months for normal neutering.

He did get neutered at a year, and had to have abdominal surgery to find remove the undescended testicle. Not sure if waiting helped or hurt, but he was fine. 

We lost him at age 10 to cancer of the spleen.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Megora. I will ask him.

Thanks for responding cubbysan. I wish they would drop so he won't have to get the more extensive surgery. I'm sorry about the cancer. That's tough.


----------

